# Nandroid issues with CWM 4.0.0.5



## scififan2715 (Jun 7, 2011)

After flashing the latest cwm under the initial cm7 beta, I have been unable to make any backups. When I try, it hangs at backing up system... and shows no progress. I have left it like this for over an hour without seeing any changes. Pulling the battery is the only way to restart at this point. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

open rom manager and disable the quick backup and restore option. if that doesnt work, then turn off debugging mode. hopefully that will fix your problem. it has for others.


----------



## scififan2715 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, that worked great!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

scififan2715 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, that worked great!


you're welcome. glad i could help


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

razorloves said:


> open rom manager and disable the quick backup and restore option. if that doesnt work, then turn off debugging mode. hopefully that will fix your problem. it has for others.


Still having trouble... I turned off debugging and disabled that option in rom manager (checked the box) but I it still gets caught up at system. should I try to backup through rom manager? I have I only done it through cwm. I am currently on cm7 nightly v6.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> Still having trouble... I turned off debugging and disabled that option in rom manager (checked the box) but I it still gets caught up at system. should I try to backup through rom manager? I have I only done it through cwm. I am currently on cm7 nightly v6.


ill be trying this here ina second just got to nightly 6 so ill let u know what happens for me


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> Still having trouble... I turned off debugging and disabled that option in rom manager (checked the box) but I it still gets caught up at system. should I try to backup through rom manager? I have I only done it through cwm. I am currently on cm7 nightly v6.


you have to UNCHECK the box. not check it.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

razorloves said:


> you have to UNCHECK the box. not check it.


Hah oh. Well when i check the box, the text under it said it was disabled. I guess i was just confused. It seems to have worked, but there was no progress bar in CWM.. shouldve still worked though right?


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> Hah oh. Well when i check the box, the text under it said it was disabled. I guess i was just confused. It seems to have worked, but there was no progress bar in CWM.. shouldve still worked though right?


I wondered the same thing when I backed up the first time, it works fine.


----------

